# Age restictions



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

After hearing Dana talk about children's families and fighters bringing their kids to their fights it makes me wonder: 

Do the ufc have any age restrictions in their live events? Im also asking cause i maybe will attend to ufc 73 (even though im actually from sweden, i'll just be in the us for a vacation) :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12:


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

When i was at ufc 68 there was a dad and his two sons that couldent have been over 8 years old...i dont think there is an age restriction


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

At 66 I sat next to a women breast feeding her baby


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

How old are you?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

There wouldn't be an age limit although there may be a strictly adults section and if so it will probably be the only section alcohol is allowed.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

if you're over 12 or 13, I can't imagine they not letting you in. (for sure) I don't know their rules. 

They surely won't allow you into the bar, but that's anywhere. 

I mean, come on, the UFC is a business; A business' job is to make money. They wouldn't ban a major part of their fan base because of age. (most folks who watch UFC/MMA are like 12-30 males)


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm 16, and my bro is 14


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

joppp said:


> I'm 16, and my bro is 14


Yeah i guess so but find out for sure...you may need a parent or guardian present with you.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

Judokas said:


> Yeah i guess so but find out for sure...you may need a parent or guardian present with you.


Yes, that's what it'll be. But, if you're 16, they'll probably just let you in (that's if you actually look your age)


----------



## Demigorgon (Dec 28, 2006)

Dana does not discriminate when it comes to getting your money.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn...Karo was 16 when he had his first pro MMA fight.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Demigorgon said:


> Dana does not discriminate when it comes to getting your money.




Dana has no control over that. That has more to do with the State laws and the rules and regulations of the particular venue.



Pogo


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought it was 21 for places like Casinos (mandalay bay, MGM Grand, Trump Taj Mahal) but i'm not sure.

But regular stadiums like the Arco Arena there prob isn't a limit


----------

